# Can I buy Christmas Crackers in Singapore?



## The Last Mumsy

Before I take up valuable suitcase space with a box, can anyone tell me if it's possible to buy Christmas crackers? I mean traditional British crackers (I don't know how wide this tradition is) - It's Christmas lunch, you hold one end of the cracker, Grandad holds the other, you both pull, cracker goes bang and plastic novelty, paper hat and cheesey joke all land in your turkey gravy. 

I just don't think it'll be Christmas without them...


----------



## ricardo blue

The Last Mumsy said:


> Before I take up valuable suitcase space with a box, can anyone tell me if it's possible to buy Christmas crackers? I mean traditional British crackers (I don't know how wide this tradition is) - It's Christmas lunch, you hold one end of the cracker, Grandad holds the other, you both pull, cracker goes bang and plastic novelty, paper hat and cheesey joke all land in your turkey gravy.
> 
> I just don't think it'll be Christmas without them...


Hi Mumsy,

Your right in saying Christmas would not feel the same without Chistmas crackers... Unfortunately The Singapore goverment out-lawed Chrismas crackers back in 1998 due to what is now remembered as Cracker Gate.

I'm not too clear on all the facts (you could always google it) but if I remember, there was a plan to blow up a goverment building by stock piling crackers within the basement and then obviously detonating them.

I would also be weary of taking them into the country as I believe they still consider it to be a very serious offence. If I were you I would consider making some when you are over there. All you need is a paper hat, toilette roll and a couple of bad jokes. You could improvise the banging noise by putting your finger in your mouth and popping the inside of your cheek.

Hope this is of help..

Ricardo


----------



## synthia

IF they explode, I wouldn't advise trying to take them on an airplane, unless you like the idea of interrogation and jail. But in my only contact with Christmas crackers, they were homemade and just pulled apart to reveal Christmas crowns.


----------



## The Last Mumsy

Many thanks Ricardo - I can see an excellent sense of humour alive and well in Singapore - it bodes very well for our trip!

The Last Mumsy


----------

